# Haustür über SPS öffnen? Sicherheit



## world-e (12 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade, ob es sinnvoll ist, seine Haustür über eine SPS zu steuern, also dass das Motorschloss über die SPS angesteuert wird. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Bzw. gibt es hierzu Bedenken bezüglich Sicherheit. Nicht dass die Tür irgendwann aufgeht aufgrund irgend eines Fehlers. Meine Haustür hat ein Motorschloss und demnächst soll ein Fingerprint dazu kommen. Nun ist meine Frage, ob die Steuerung vom Fingerprint direkt das Motorschloss ansteuern soll oder ob die Steuerung die SPS steuern soll und diese wiederum das Motorschloss. Vermutlich könnte man über die Sicherheit von Fingerprints ebenfalls diskutieren. Dass ein Einbrecher das WLAN hackt und somit Zugriff auf die SPS bekommt, halt ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.  Mich würden Meinungen oder praktische Erfahrungen interessieren. Vielen Dank


----------



## Fabpicard (12 April 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> Vermutlich könnte man über die Sicherheit von Fingerprints ebenfalls diskutieren.



Du hast doch im Prinzip schon alles gesagt, ich würde einer SPS als Ansteuerung für ein Motorschloss mehr vertrauen, als irgend einer Blackbox hinter einem Fingerprint...
(Von dem Fingerprint selbst einmal abgesehen)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 April 2019)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn du nicht Zuviel Schnick Schnack in das Program rein packst und die SPS nicht über Portforwarding oder ähnliches ins Netzt stellst sehe ich da wenig Risiko. 
Wenn du etwas mehr Sicherheit haben möchtest baust du noch einen Reedkontakt mit ein der deine Türe überwacht und eine Abfrage ob das Relais auch den Zustand hat welches es haben soll. 
Nimm keine billigen Relais wo dir die Kontakte schnell kleben bleiben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2019)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> .. Nimm keine billigen Relais wo dir die Kontakte schnell kleben bleiben.


Das war auch mein Gedanke. Am besten zwei Relais getrennt ansteuern und die Rückführung überwachen, wie bei einem Not-Aus-Relais, und möglichst mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten. Vor allem würde ich mir aber ein Hintertürchen offen halten  . Kann man das Schloss auch weiterhin auf die altmodische Art mit einem Schlüssel betätigen?

 So ein Finger kommt schnell mal weg. ​Wie wär's mit einem Netzhautscanner  ?


----------



## world-e (12 April 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Am besten zwei Relais getrennt ansteuern und die Rückführung überwachen, wie bei einem Not-Aus-Relais, und möglichst mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten.


Wie meinst du das genau, kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vor allem würde ich mir aber ein Hintertürchen offen halten  . Kann man das Schloss auch weiterhin auf die altmodische Art mit einem Schlüssel betätigen?
> 
> So ein Finger kommt schnell mal weg. ​Wie wär's mit einem Netzhautscanner  ?


Ja, das Schloss kann man auch mit einem Schlüssel öffnen
danke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2019)

Wenn man irgend etwas "sicher" machen will, muss man es reduntant ausführen. Bei Sicherheitsrelais sind immer mindestens zwei Relais verbaut, deren Last-Schalt-Kontakte in Reihe geschaltet sind. Ein weiterer Öffner-Kontakt beider Relais sind ebenfalls in Reihe geschaltet und auf einen Eingang zurück geführt. Nach dem Abschalten muss dieser Eingang nach kurzer Zeit geschlossen sein. Ist dies nicht der Fall, so kann man davon ausgehen dass eins der beiden Relais kleben geblieben ist. Das wird als Fehler erkannt, wodurch das Sicherheitsrelais nicht wieder einschaltet. Suche nach Datenblättern zu Sicherheits-Schaltgeräten oder -SPSn, z.Bsp. "PNOZ Multi" für weitere Informationen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 April 2019)

Du nimmst Relais 1 steuerst dieses an... dein Ausgang von K1.(Relais 1) geht dann auf den COM (Eingang) von K2...
Hat den Vorteil das wenn der Kontakt kleben bleibt passiert noch nicht. 
Wenn du dann noch die Rückführung hast bekommst du ne Störmeldung.


----------



## world-e (12 April 2019)

Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Eine Redundanz von Relais wäre für mich eher eine Parallelschaltung, also falls ein Relais nicht mehr schaltet, das andere schaltet und somit das Motorschloss ansteuert. Bei einer Not-Aus-Schaltung geht es ja darum, dass die Maschine auch sicher ausgeht. Hier geht es ja darum, dass das Motorschloss die Tür öffnet. Die Steuergeräte von den Fingerprints haben vermutlich auch nur ein Relais verbaut.

Mit Sicherheit hatte ich eigentlich eher den Zugriff von außen gemeint, also dass sich jemand in die SPS einhackt und somit die Tür öffnet. 
Aber die Aspekte von euch sind durchaus, was man sich überlegen muss.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> .. Eine Redundanz von Relais wäre für mich eher eine Parallelschaltung ...


Das ist dann die andere Redundanz  .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2019)

Eine Redundanz währe aber nicht schlecht, brennt bei einfacher Ausführung der Kontakt fest 
ist es wie bei einer Maschine, die Sicherheit ist weg. 
In diesem Fall steht halt die Tür für unerwünschten Besuch offen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (13 April 2019)

Hier ist die Redundanz eher wie bei einem Flugzeug zu sehen. 
Wobei du ja noch den Weg über den Haustürschlüssel hast. Aber sowohl der Ausfall in die eine als auch der Ausfall in die andere Richtung ist für dich eher unschön. Wenn das Relais nicht mehr schaltet weil kaputt geht die Türe halt nicht auf. Sicher blöd besonders dann wenn man sich schon dran gewöhnt hat das System zu nutzen, dann hat man genau dann keinen Haustürschlüssel dabei. 
Die andere Seite wäre aber noch blöder wenn du Abends wach wirst weil du alle Leute zum Tag der Offenen Türe einlädst weil ein Relais klebt und die Türe Dauer auf ist (unbemerkt).
Zu der Sicherheit deiner SPS gegen unberechtigten Zugriff. 
Also zuerst muss ja mal bekannt sein wie du es gelöst hast und derjenige muss dann auch noch was davon verstehen. Aber auch hier gibt es noch die andere Seite. Du hast die SPS über bspw LAN im Netz und dein Netz ist ja mit dem WWW verbunden. Wenn du jetzt noch ein paar Ports offen hast ist das ganze schon etwas Risikoreicher. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das derjenige der deine SPS dann im Netz findet auch vor der Türe steht ist wieder etwas anderes. 
Für solche Bereiche ist dann sicherlich weniger mehr. Also besser nicht für die Rückfallebene eine Webvisu auf die Familien Homepage packen  die SPS sollte auch was solides sein..
Aber das ganze ist wahrscheinlich noch immer sicherer als der günstige Fingerprint-Leser der Smarthome Anbindung hat und wie so viele Dinge heute schön über eine Cloud in China verwaltet wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 April 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> .. Dass ein Einbrecher das WLAN hackt und somit Zugriff auf die SPS bekommt, halt ich für eher unwahrscheinlich...





world-e schrieb:


> .. Mit Sicherheit hatte ich eigentlich eher den Zugriff von außen gemeint, also dass sich jemand in die SPS einhackt und somit die Tür öffnet...


Auch wenn es dir absolut unmöglich erscheint, ziehe einfach das Kabel ab!




world-e schrieb:


> .. Die Steuergeräte von den Fingerprints haben vermutlich auch nur ein Relais verbaut...


Die sind vermutlich auch nur für jeweils einen Finger gemacht. Bedeutend mehr Sicherheit kannst du erreichen, in dem du zwei Fingerprint-Sensoren anbringst, einen links und einen rechts. Diese wertest du in der SPS dann wie eine Zweihandbedienung aus. Dann noch einen Morsecode-Taster zur zeitgleichen Eingabe eines Codes, als Klingeltaster oder als Fußtrittmatte getarnt, oder auch beides. Ganz wichtig ist dann aber auch ein Sichtschutz gegen die Blicke zu neugieriger Nachbarn und Passanten  .


Noch eine Idee hätte ich. Meine Katzen hatten zu Lebzeiten einen Transponder (Chip) unter dem Fell, mit dem sie exclusiv Zutritt über ihre eigene Katzenklappe erhielten, ohne Möglichkeit, ihre Liebhaber mit rein zu bringen. Ohne Quatsch, so ein Teilchen im Handrücken wäre die optimale Lösung. Oder besser gleich zwei  ?


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit hatte ich eigentlich eher den Zugriff von außen gemeint, also dass sich jemand in die SPS einhackt und somit die Tür öffnet.



Tja wieviele Menschen in Deutschland haben eine SPS für Homeautomation?
Und wieviele davon haben ein Motorschloß?

Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du gezielt Opfer wirst, sehr gering.
Wenn dein Haus (SPS) natürlich eine zugängliche Webseite hat, dann sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## MOSA (13 April 2019)

Moin, seit 1989 läuft bei mir eine S5 mit drei Türöffner. Über Gleichstrom 12V angesteuert, damit dieses nervige Geräusch nicht vorhanden ist. (Tür zum Treppenhaus / Tür rechte Wohnung / Tür linke Wohnung) dort war es noch über Relais gelöst. Anlage lief bis 2005 STÖRUNGSFREI. Dann nach und nach beide Wohnungen auf S7 umgebaut. Diese ist auch im W-Lan (Netz von außen zu erreichen) Dort die Türöffner mit Festspannungsregler und Sperrdiode direkt auf die SPS Ausgänge. Läuft dann auch seither Störungsfrei.
Zu der Sicherheit, auch wenn jemand von Außen auf die Anlage kommen sollte, wie soll er bei (eben nachgezählt) über 110 Ausgängen den richtigen finden ? Er hat ja die Kommentare nicht. Desweiteren gibt es einige Ausgänge, mit Sirenen Außen und Innen. Sowie in den Räumen verbaute Rauchmelder können auch per Ausgang die Sirene ausgelöst werden. Denke mal Russisch Rolette....  Wenn ihr andere Meinung habt, gerne her damit, kann ja auch sein, das ich die Situation völlig Falsch einschätze.


----------



## Senator42 (13 April 2019)

> Diese ist auch im W-Lan (Netz von außen zu erreichen)
womöglich auch der Sourcecode ?!  Prima.


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2019)

Warum überhaupt willst Du die Haustür "keyless" elektronisch öffnen können? Einfach nur Bequemlichkeit oder um vor anderen Menschen zu protzen?
Wie groß wäre das Problem, wenn die Haustür ungewollt öffnet?
Nur Fingerprint alleine würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern eine Kombination von 2 Merkmalen: Schlüssel (Fingerprint) + Wissen (PIN/Passwort-Eingabe)
Wenn nur der Fingerabdruck zum Tür öffnen reicht, dann entscheidest Du nicht selber, ob ein Bandit Deine Tür öffnen kann - dem reicht ja, wenn Du ihm mehr oder weniger freiwillig Deinen Schlüssel oder Finger überlässt...

Harald


----------



## world-e (13 April 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt willst Du die Haustür "keyless" elektronisch öffnen können? Einfach nur Bequemlichkeit oder um vor anderen Menschen zu protzen?
> Wie groß wäre das Problem, wenn die Haustür ungewollt öffnet?
> Nur Fingerprint alleine würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern eine Kombination von 2 Merkmalen: Schlüssel (Fingerprint) + Wissen (PIN/Passwort-Eingabe)
> Wenn nur der Fingerabdruck zum Tür öffnen reicht, dann entscheidest Du nicht selber, ob ein Bandit Deine Tür öffnen kann - dem reicht ja, wenn Du ihm mehr oder weniger freiwillig Deinen Schlüssel oder Finger überlässt...
> ...


Also zum Protzen ist es ganz sicher nicht. Fingerprint haben inzwischen einige Bekannte. Mir geht es einfach um die Bequemlichkeit, um keinen Schlüssel mitschleppen zu müssen. Die Notlösung Schlüssel hat man ja trotzdem noch. Dazu muss mal halt einen Schlüssel bei Freunden, Eltern etc. lagern. Dann kommt man zur Not damit ins Haus. Ich muss erst nochmal testen, wie die Tür reagiert, wenn das Motorschloss aktiviert wird, ob dann die Tür offen ist, oder dann wieder schließt, wenn man die Tür nicht öffnet.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2019)

Senator42 schrieb:


> > Diese ist auch im W-Lan (Netz von außen zu erreichen)
> womöglich auch der Sourcecode ?!  Prima.



Ich denke mal, dass gemeint ist, dass das WLAN auch von ausserhalb des Hauses zu erreichen ist.
Tja Funkwellen kümmern sich halt nicht um Grundstücksgrenzen 
Jetzt kann man natürlich anfangen sich über verschiedene Sicherheitskonzepte zu unterhalten.
Sei es nun Netzwerkzonierung mit VLANs, ACLs, Firewalls, oder, oder, oder
All dies erfordert halt auch das entsprechende KnowHow.
Am einfachsten ist natürlich, wenn die SPS gar nicht erst am Netzwerk hängt.
Nur damit gehen halt viele der hippen Smarthome-Funktionen verloren. Also z.B. Bedienung per Handy oder Tablet.
Wenn man dies aber nun unbedingt will, dann ist eben erforderlich, dass nur die dafür benötigten Funktionen in's Netz kommen.
Und da kommt es eben drauf an, was die SPS hier bietet.
Aktuelle Steuerungen haben z.B. OPC-UA. Hier werden aktuelle Sicherheitsmechanismen (z.B. Zertifikate) unterstützt und du kannst feingranular Variablen freigeben.
Bietet die Steuerung sowas nicht, dann sind eben entsprechende Gateways nützlich.
Entweder man bastelt selber was. Es gibt genügend Rechner wie z.B. einen Raspberry oder man nimmt was Fertiges wie z.B. ein Siemens IoT 2040.
Wichtig sind halt 2 getrennte Schnittstellen. Eine für die Steuerung und eine fürs Hausnetzwerk.
Und dann muss man eben schauen, welche Software die notwendigen Funktionen UND Sicherheit bietet.
Es gibt genügend wie z.B. IP-Symcon, Homeassist, Openhab, Node-RED, ...
Wichtig ist halt hier auch die Sicherheitsfunktionen zu konfigurieren. Von Haus aus sind die Dinger offen wie ein Scheunentor.
Setzt man die Dinge konsequent um, dann haut der Einbrecher lieber ein Fenster ein bevor einen Cyberangriff startet 
Fazit: Die größte Schwachstelle sitzt vorm PC

So genug geschrieben

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Plan_B (14 April 2019)

Wenn schon Sicherheit diskutiert wird Frage ich mich, wie sicher und verlässlich diese Fingerabdruckscanner sind.
Wird anhand vieler Merkmale geprüft und somit "false negative" in Kauf genommen?
Oder wird aus Gründen der Bedienerfreundlichkeit auf wenige Merkmale reduziert und somit "false positive" akzeptiert.

Beides wäre für mich schwierig speziell an der Wohnungstür. Die Sicherheit darf nicht nur äquivalent zum Schlüsselstein oder Schlüssel unterm Abtreter sein.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Wenn schon Sicherheit diskutiert wird Frage ich mich, wie sicher und verlässlich diese Fingerabdruckscanner sind.
> Wird anhand vieler Merkmale geprüft und somit "false negative" in Kauf genommen?
> Oder wird aus Gründen der Bedienerfreundlichkeit auf wenige Merkmale reduziert und somit "false positive" akzeptiert.
> 
> Beides wäre für mich schwierig speziell an der Wohnungstür. Die Sicherheit darf nicht nur äquivalent zum Schlüsselstein oder Schlüssel unterm Abtreter sein.



Das generelle Fazit lautet eigentlich, dass alle in irgendeiner Form manipulierbar sind.
Der Punkt ist ganz einfach der Zeitaufwand, der dazu notwendig ist.
Im Prinzip auch nix anderes als ein normales Zylinderschloß. Schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos über lockpicking an.

Bei nachträglich verbauten Systemen ist die Trennung von Sensor- und Auswerteeinheit mal primär wichtig.
Sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten, aber es gibt billige Systeme, wo alles in einem Gehäuse sitzt.
Tja ... Gehäuse öffnen, Relais überbrücken und die Tür ist auf.

Einfache varaltete Systeme erkennen nur den Fingerabdruck. Da reicht im Prinzip ein Tesafilm mit dem Fingerabdruck zum Überlisten.
Bei etwas besseren Systemen wird die Temperatur mitgemessen. Auch dafür gibt es genügend Hacks.
Aktuelle Systeme werten den Pulsschlag aus. Damit steigt der Aufwand schon weiter.
Durch die massenhafte Verwendung in Smartphones gibt es mittlerweile schon ausgereifte Systeme auf dem Markt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## world-e (14 April 2019)

Heute habe ich einen Bekannten getroffen, der auch eine SPS verbaut hat. Er steuert das Motorschloss direkt mit der SPS an, also ohne Relais. Das Motorschloss hat eine 24V Spannungsversorgung und mit einem weiteren 24V Signal wird das Motorschloss geöffnet. Somit ist man ja eh auf die Funktionsfähigkeit des Motorschlosses angewiesen.


----------



## sps-concept (15 April 2019)

Hallo,

Wichtiger als die Frage ob direkt vom Fingerprint oder über SPS ist die Tatsache wie der Befehl "öffnen" ins Haus kommt. Wird ausgewertet ob jemand die Türstation geöffnet hat und den Befehl mal so gibt?

André


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (21 April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren ein Fingerprint zuhause um meine Haustüre zu öffnen.

Ich habe ein Fingerprint mit 3 Relais Ausgängen mit den ich auf die SPS gehe.
Diese habe ich abgesetzt vom Scanner neben der Haustüre im Sicherungskasten verbaut.
Jeder Person die Zutritt hat kann ich ein Relais zuordnen, so kann ich erkennen wer ins Haus möchte.
Und dies über die SPS Steuern und Aktionen auslösen.
Ich habe z.B 24h am Tag Zutritt, mein Bruder nur von 8:00 - 17:00 wenn ich in den Ferien bin. 
Das Motorschloss von mir hat Riegel und Fallenkontakte eingebaut, diese überwache ich mit der SPS.
So weis ich immer ob die Türe richtig verschlossen ist ausser es will jemand ins Haus.

Zur Sicherheit:
Ich denke es ist wichtiger eine Gute Türe und Schloss zu haben als das die Einbrecher mit dem Laptop versuchen das Haus zu öffnen.
Auch wen die SPS im Netzwerk hängt ist dies von mir aus kein Problem,da ist doch das Risiko gleich "gehackt" zu werden wie jemand den "reserve" Schlüssel unter der Fussmatte oder unterm Blumentopf findet.

gruss


----------



## world-e (22 April 2019)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Das Motorschloss von mir hat Riegel und Fallenkontakte eingebaut, diese überwache ich mit der SPS.
> So weis ich immer ob die Türe richtig verschlossen ist ausser es will jemand ins Haus.


Vielen Dank. Hat die Tür dann vom Hersteller schon Kontakte zur Überwachung oder hast du etwas nachgerüstet?


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (22 April 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Hat die Tür dann vom Hersteller schon Kontakte zur Überwachung oder hast du etwas nachgerüstet?



Das Schloss hat die schon eingebaut. 

Ich hatte damals das Schloss definiert, und dem Metallbauer gesagt welches das ich will. und dieser hat mir dann das Schloss so verbaut.

zur Info: 
Ich habe nicht ein "normales" Motorschloss verbaut, sondern ein drückergesteuertes Schloss.
Typ: effeff Sicherheitsschloss Modell 709X

gruss


----------



## Timbo (29 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage hier zu. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird von jedem der Finger Scanner genutzt und die Auswerte Elektronik. Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob das Signal an die SPS geschickt wird und diese die Tür öffnet oder direkt an den Öffner geht.
Was macht die SPS sicherer als die direkte Weiterleitung?

Die Auswertung ob der richtige Fingerabdruck aufgelegt wurde (Sicherheit relevant) wird ja vorher bei dem System gemacht.
Zeitgesteuerte Zugänge gehen teilweise auch mit diesen Systemen.
Die SPS ist ein weiterer Baustein in einem System. Wenn es um Sicherheit geht möchte ich immer so wenige Bauteile haben wie möglich um die Fehlerquellen / Angriffsmöglichkeiten gering zu halten.
Zugriffe aus dem Internet versuche ich zu vermeiden.

Wenn es dir um Kontrolle geht überwache doch einen Zugang mit der SPS und lass dir eine Nachricht zu kommen.
Damit könntest du auch im Eingangsflur für 30sec Licht ein schalten. Sowas halte ich wieder für sinnvoll. Aber von der SPS das Türschloss ansprechen.... Hier sehe ich einfach keinen Mehrwert so lange ich nicht vorhabe jemanden aus der ferne die Tür zu öffnen.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (7 Mai 2019)

Timbo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Was macht die SPS sicherer als die direkte Weiterleitung?



Nichts! Ist genau so wie du gesagt hast ist noch ein System mehr das ich benütze für den Zutritt.

Mir war wichtig das ich die Zutrittszeiten usw. alle von einem System aus ändern kann. und da ist von mir aus die SPS einfacher als an diesem kleinen Steuergerät vom Fingerprint dies zu ändern.
So kann ich das über eine Oberfläche auf meiner SPS machen.

Aber der grosse Mehrwert für mich ist: das die Steuerung weis wer wann nach Hause kommt und ich so verschiedene Licht, Musik, Beschattungsstimmungen abrufen kann.
So kann ich auch der Türdrücker aussen überwachen. Sobald dieser betätigt wird in der Nacht ohne das ein Zutritt vom System erkannt wird mache ich die gesamte Aussenbeleuchtung für 5min an.
Oder die SPS mir anzeigt: Achtung die Türe ist nur angelehnt aber nicht ganz abgeschlossen.

Ich denke das Risiko für einen Spontanen Einbruch bei dem man vergessen hat die Haustüre abzuschliessen viel grösser ist, als das sich ein IT-Spezialist in mein System eindringt den richtigen DO der SPS erkennt und so das Haus öffnet. UND auch noch vor der Türe steht.


----------



## world-e (8 Mai 2019)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Nichts! Ist genau so wie du gesagt hast ist noch ein System mehr das ich benütze für den Zutritt.
> 
> Mir war wichtig das ich die Zutrittszeiten usw. alle von einem System aus ändern kann. und da ist von mir aus die SPS einfacher als an diesem kleinen Steuergerät vom Fingerprint dies zu ändern.
> So kann ich das über eine Oberfläche auf meiner SPS machen.
> ...



Welche Systeme hast du dann verbaut? Braucht man für nen Fingerprint nicht so oder so das passende Steuergerät? Wäre interessant, deinen Aufbau zu kennen. Danke


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (11 Mai 2019)

world-e schrieb:


> Welche Systeme hast du dann verbaut?



Wie schon erwähnt habe ich ein Drückergesteuertes Türschloss von effeff.
Als Zutrittssystem habe ich das overto Multi der Firma Feller (Schweiz) verbaut.

https://www.feller.ch/de/Produktang...ches-Zutrittssystem-overto/Highlight-Produkte

Die Steuereinheit kann max. 4 Türen ansteuern, diese Kontakte habe ich aber alle auf meine SPS geführt und von dort aktivier ich dann das Türschloss der Eingangstüre.

Die Personen erfasse ich am Steuergerät overto und teile jeder Person einen der vier Kontakte zu.
Ich und meine Frau haben Kontakt 1 und 2 mein Bruder und Eltern Kontakt 3.
Dann habe ich an der SPS Zutrittszeiten festgelegt. wann jede Person um welche Zeit ins Haus darf.
Klar könnte man dies auch auf dem Steuergerät des Fingerprintsystems einstellen, aber auf der SPS bin ich flexibler und kann dies bequem auf einer Visualisierung der SPS verstellen und es sind noch kleine extras drin.

Wenn z.B. meine Frau nach Hause kommt schaltet sich im Haus automatisch das Licht vom Eingang bis in die Küche ein.
Oder mein Bruder hat nur Zutritt zum Haus zwischen 8 Uhr morgens bis 17 Uhr am Abend aber nur dann wenn niemand Zuhaus ist, sonst muss er Klingel.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich einiger masse verständlich ausgedrückt :-?


----------

